# Foggy & rainy weekend



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

We had 3" of rain yesterday, forecasted another 1-3" today and possibly more tomorrow morning. Why doesnt it snow in this kind of pattern? Remember about a month ago how we were talking about the #'s of fogs in August relating to storms in winter....Does September count? a few mornings out of the last week have been foggy. this is today.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

......................


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

It's foggy here and we missed most of the rain, we actualy still have a tractor out working in the feilds.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful weekend here, I'll take sunny skies and temps in the 70's for the end of September every year.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

JD Dave;591771 said:


> It's foggy here and we missed most of the rain, we actualy still have a tractor out working in the feilds.


my boots were sinking in just walking on the field. those ruts i made were on the highest part of the field. the low parts are like a swamp.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

toby4492;591775 said:


> Beautiful weekend here, I'll take sunny skies and temps in the 70's for the end of September every year.


you deserve it after the spring you had


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

06HD BOSS;591777 said:


> my boots were sinking in just walking on the field. those ruts i made were on the highest part of the field. the low parts are like a swamp.


Buy bigger shoes or lose some weight.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

JD Dave;591791 said:


> Buy bigger shoes or lose some weight.


Tims girl told me my shoes are already too big


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

06HD BOSS;591799 said:


> Tims girl told me my shoes are already too big


Anything would seem big to Tom's wife.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;591799 said:


> Tims girl told me my shoes are already too big


I told you the rain was coming, no1 wanted to believe me! Dave please tell ur girl im not going to let her borrow thw 100!:waving:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;591808 said:


> I told you the rain was coming, no1 wanted to believe me!


Is that kinda like what enzo was telling you guys that you dont believe? lol 
I never doubted you about the rain, now please tell me when the 1st snow will be :waving:


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

We have had quite a few foggy mornings as well


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice Dave, looks like I cant dump the grass back there until it dries up. Looks like your dog's head is buried under ground lol


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Enzo;591860 said:


> Nice Dave, looks like I cant dump the grass back there until it dries up. Looks like your dog's head is buried under ground lol


youre shut off from dumping anyways. I now charge $20 a load.


----------



## JDFireFord64 (Sep 7, 2008)

holy crap! you cant even see anything on the other side of the pond, thats nuts. speaking of which how am i gonna come chill on your foggy farm and stock the pond with fish if u ditch me every day of your life, btw you used to enjoy loads for free


----------



## Noose (Nov 23, 2008)

My Grandpa always watched nature over t.v. for weather. Watch for sun dogs/ horse tail clouds and fish scale clouds for changes in weather, mark 90 days after a fog to plan your day to hunker in. Watch the muskrat and beaver construction in the fall to know how much feed to bring up to the barn.
They still stand true for me. So far in the Alberta region we're destined to have a mediocre temp winter (the beaver and muskrat are building in 15 point ring of the ponds.) The month of February looks to be profitable for snow, foggy the beginning of November.


----------

